# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  رسالة الى القضاة  القضاء فريضة محكمة، وسنة متبعة، به يجتمع الشرع والحكم، وتقوم الدنيا

## محمد محيى الدين

رسالة الى القضاة 

القضاء فريضة محكمة، وسنة متبعة، به يجتمع الشرع والحكم، وتقوم الدنيا والدين، ويُلزم الناس بالحق المبين،
وهو مسلك وعِرْ ومركب خَطِر، وبقدر خطورته كان فيه الفضل العظيم لمن تولاه، وقام بحقه، فهو مسؤولية كبرى، ورعاية عظمى ، لذا فقد تكاثرت نصوص الكتاب والسنة بمشروعيته ، والأمر به ، وذكر فضله، مع بيان أن ذلك لمن قام به حق القيام، واجتهد في إصابة الأحكام
.
قال تعالى: وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ هُمْ  ،
وقال : إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ  
، وقال: يَـادَاوُدُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً فِي الأَرْضِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِالْحَقِّ وَلا تَتَّبِعِ الْهَوَى  
، وقال: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ 

وقد ولي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القضاء بنفسه، وكذا الأنبياء قبله؛ لأهميته وفضله، ثم تولاَّه أكابر الصحابة وفضلاؤهم كعمر وعلي ومعاذ وأبي موسى وابن مسعود رضي الله عنهم 

وكتب عمر رضي الله عنه لعماله : استعملوا صالحيكم على القضاء واكفوهم
وعن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
[إن المقسطين عند الله تعالى على منابر من نور على يمين الرحمن وكلتا يديه يمين الذين يعدلون في حكمهم وأهليهم وما ولوا]. رواه مسلم.

وقال عمر رضي الله عنه في رسالته المشهورة لأبي موسى
[فإن القضاء عند مواطن الحق يوجب الله به الأجر ويحسن به الذخر].

وقد جاءت نصوص للترهيب من القضاء وبيان ما فيه من الشدة والبلاء، لا للإعراض عنه والتخلي عن توليه لمن ولي القضاء ولم يسأله، وإنما لتهيئة من ابتلي به وإعداد نفسه له. فمن ذلك:

ما روى أبو هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: [من وُلِّي القضاء فقد ذُبح بغير سكين]
رواه أصحاب السنن وصححه ابن خزيمة

وبجمع نصوص الترهيب إلى نصوص الترغيب، يتبين عظيم الأجر لمن اجتهد في الوصول إلى الحق وأداء المسؤولية ، مع عظيم الخطر لمن قصَّر في ذلك، مما يدفع بالقاضي المؤمن إلى السعي الدائم لسلوك مسالك النجاة، وطرق طرائق الحق وأسبابه. ومن أعظم ذلك وأنفعه :1_الإلتجاء إلى الله والإقبال عليه والانطراح بين يديه وسؤاله الهداية
ولذا فقد فرض الله على عباده سؤاله الهداية في كل ركعة من صلاة
اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ
ولئن كان الله قد خاطب أنبياءه محمداً إمام القضاة وسيد التقاة وداود صلوات ربي وسلامه عليهما، فنهاهما عن اتباع الهوى، وحذرهما من الفتنة، فقال جل من قائل لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ ،
لذا فإنه يتأكد في حق القاضي التعلق بالله والالتجاء إليه والإلحاح عليه بسؤال الهداية للحق، والثبات عليه

وإن من مسالك النجاة الكبرى، وأسباب الهداية العظمى 

2إخلاص العمل لله وتجريد القصد،
فمتى أخلص القاضي نيته ، وابتغى الأجر من الله حفظه الله وأعانه ووفقه للقيام بالحق، وإقامته، وضاعف له الأجر، وأسبغ عليه الفضل، وأورثه محبة الله ومحبة الناس

3_من مسالك النجاة وأسباب الهداية والتوفيق والإعانة، الاستكثار من العبادة، فهي الركن الذي لا يهتز، والحبل الذي لا يُحز وما خلقنا الله إلا لها 
وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنْسَ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ

فما أحوج القاضي المؤمن إلى نور يضيء له ظلمات الطريق، وعون يشد من أزره في الكربة والضيق

4. وإن من أنفع أسباب الهداية والرشاد وأعظمها أثراً وأكثرها فضلاً، العلم الشرعي ، فهو أشرف مطلوب وأفضل مرغوب ، وأهله هم أهل الرفعة، وأولوا الخشية، كما قال تعالى:  يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ

والعلم يزداد أهمية وفرضية، ويعظم منزلة وقدراً، ويكثر أجراً ونفعاً، لمن ولي القضاء، ونُصب للحكم في الأموال والدماء؛ لما يترتب على علمه من إصابة للأحكام، وتمييز للحلال من الحرام ، وإقامة لمصالح الخلق، وتثبيت لقواعد الحق، ولما ينشأ عن جهله من كبائر وأخطار وتعريض النفس لعذاب النار، مع ضياع الحقوق والأمانات، واستفحال الظلم والخيانات
لذا فإنه يتأكد على القاضي الاجتهاد في طلب العلم لحاجته الماسَّة إليه وألا يحول منصبه بينه وبين الازدياد من العلم 


5) إذا تقرر هذا فإنه ما من شك في وجوب العمل بالعلم، والدعوة إلى الله فلا ينتفع صاحب علم لا عمل له بل هو سبيل الخسران 

وإن الدعوة إلى الله لتتأكد أهميتها، وتعظم مسؤوليتها على القضاة لما آتاهم الله من سلطان، وعز وبرهان ، مع رفعة المنزلة وقبول الكلمة
وكم من قاضٍ نفع الله به البلاد والعباد، وعمَّ خيره الحاضر والباد 


(6) ثم إن من أسباب الفوز بالعلم والعمل، والنجاة من الخسران والزلل ، التحلِّي بالتواضع ، وهي صفة عباد الرحمن 
كما قال تعالى: وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ هَوْناً 
 
وإن كان من المعلوم وجوب حفظ القاضي لهيبته بين الخلق؛ لئلا يضيع الحق، إلا أنه لا تعارض بين هذا وبين تعليم الناس ودعوتهم وتفقد أحوالهم وخفض الجناح لهم من غير ضعف مع تفقد النفس ومحاسبتها كي تخلص من الكبر وتسلم من الوزر. 

وختاماً : أيها القاضي – وفقك الله وأعانك – تذكر بأنَّ القضاء مسؤولية كبرى ونعمة عظمى، فمن قام بالمسؤولية ، واجتهد في نصح الرعية فاز بالأجر العظيم، ومن قصَّر وفرَّط فهو في خطر جسيم.
فتمثل دوماً ما امتنَّ الله عليك به دون غيرك من الناس؛ لتعلم قدر البلاء، وتشكر النعماء، وتقتدي بخير الأنام عليه الصلاة والسلام فتحمل همَّ إحقاق الحق، وإصلاح الخلق، وتسعى إلى ذلك متزوِّداً بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، متحلياً بالخلق الحسن، متجنباً مزالق الفتن، مستعيذاً بالله مما ظهر منها وما بطن، وداعياً الله بالهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى، مستعيناً بالله متوكلاً عليه،
مختصر ومنقول من كتاب 
رسالة الى القضاة 
للشيخ عبدالله الغفيلي 

__________________
(( وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً ))

اللهم اغفر لوالدي وارضى عنهم يا سميع الدعاء

----------


## مصطفى عطية المحامي

رسالة حق ،  هل من الممكن ان تبدأ في شرحها للطلاب ولا تتعب نفسك في نقلها لأنهم أعتقد يحفظونها عن ظهر قلب

وأعتقد ان اخذك لها من على جهازك أو منتدى آخر  سيكون رائعا لو شرحتها باي اسلوب ترتأيه .. وأدعو ان يكون لديك الوقت لتثرينا ببعض من التعليقات على هذه الرسالة وما شدك إليها ، فإن اختيارك لها يدل على الرقي في اختيار الوثائق والنصوص... ولعلك  تنضح بما في بئرك من الاحساس بأهميتها ليتعلم الجميع ويستفيدون من تعليقك عليها.

تقبل احترامي وتقديري على هديتك ونحن والطلاب في انتظار بعض من تعليقاتك مع تقديرنا لثمين وقتك

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
ليست العبره عندي بان اضع موضوع لمجرد  وضع موضوع بل استفاده  لمن يقرا 
ولو اننى رأيت ان الموضوع يحتاج شرحا لتدخلت 
ولكن الموضوع  عام  متوافر فهمه للجميع 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

